# Palit hd 4850 with no crossfire connector ! plzz help!!!



## Power_user_EX (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi guys , just bought plait hd4850.
First thing struck me that the heat sink was the 'round one' - which i've never seen in any reviews on net. Second thing it had one DVI to VGA done adapter with pci-e power, BUT
it had no CROSS FIRE CONNECTOR!!!
hows this possible ?

I asked the dealer - he told it doesn't come with it!!!

Help guys - what to do ?

This was the card i expected but found it with different heat sink - golden color.
Any one having this card coz i'm having a different one->
*www.bioslevel.com/reviews/palit4850/6.JPG


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

its alright ...the one u are getting is the only one available right now ...

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437

that was the first reference model ....

moreover crossfire bridge connector hardly ever comes with a graphics card mostly it comes with mobo ...so don't worry about anything its alright ....by the how much did u get it for ...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Dont worry, its a genuine product as imgame2 said. You can easily get a cross-fire connector from the market for dirt cheap prices. Even my 8800GT didnt come with a SLi Bridge (its called bridge in NVIDIA models ).


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys i have uploaded the pic of my new hd palit hd 4850 :
IT IS THIS ONE :--->*i38.tinypic.com/2ik8xlg.jpg


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 2, 2008)

bro i hv the exact same card too!
bought it jus 2de!
its the new pcb with improved cooler by Palit....to take care o heating issues...

as mentiond by others b4 me crossfire connectors generally come wid the mobo....
in any case ,keep an eye out for the bundled crossfire bridge,if and when u buy ur 2nd 4850 for xfire!

btw,could u post a gpuz screenshot of ur gpu plz....plz post the bios revison of ur card too...

get gpuz here...  *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1153/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.2.7.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Nice.......its a genuine product. You aint nuked buddy. Also check your PM.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 2, 2008)

My card came with a Crossfire connector


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Dont confuse him!!!! You have a Sapphire card and he has a Palit card .


----------



## hellgate (Sep 2, 2008)

r the Palit cards good?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

ask the people who have bought it ...i don't think there is any problem with them ...now they are going cheaper day by day ...


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 2, 2008)

Thx , all u guys for the quick responses.

sorry @mukherjee i have ordered the sapphire card and returned the palit one .

Sapphire gives good accessories and also the cross fire connector which is most important for me!!! coz ill be going xfire in future.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Kool.

@hellgate

Palit cards perform well and good.

Palit 9600GSO, Palit 8600GT Sonic+, Palit 9600GT and Palit HD4850 are some great variants from Palit. Palit manufactures good mobos too. Palit N73 based on the NVIDIA 630i is a very good VFM mobo.


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ thnx 4 the feedback dood.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

/\ Welcome


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2008)

Which HD4850 is available in India with a Dual slot cooler..??


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

afaik only the Palit Sonic HD4850


----------



## darklord (Sep 3, 2008)

All Retail cards are shipped with CF Bridge.Only the OEM ones come without all the accesories.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Hey, dont wanna start a new thread but hows the Foxconn MARS mobo ?


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^  thats a very good mobo.

Review Links:
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/foxconn-mars.html
*www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2007/09/20/Foxconn-Mars/p1
*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3116

hav ordered 4 the Palit HD4850 2day.lets see if i get the CF bridge.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Dood, you have such a nice rig then why bottleneck it with a 6200TC ? Its a good thing you ordered the Palit HD4850 .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  thats a very good mobo.
> 
> Review Links:
> *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/foxconn-mars.html
> ...



where are u getting it from and what price ?


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys whats the difference between OEM and retail products w.r.t graphic cards ?


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Dood, you have such a nice rig then why bottleneck it with a 6200TC ? Its a good thing you ordered the Palit HD4850 .


 
the 6200TC aint even mine.got it from my vendor just to un my pc till i get my new card after i had sold off my 8800GTS 320MB.

@imgame2  getting it from Kolkata for 11.5k.

@Power_user_EX  oem (original equipment manufacturer) and retail versions of the same product differ in the contents that r supplied with that product.in the case of gfx cards u'll not get some of the connectors and game dvds if u buy oem (most basic set is included).
while in others like dvd writers,oems dont come box packed.

hope u get the picture.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 3, 2008)

JUST GOT THE NEW RETAIL SAPPHIRE HD4850 ! \m/

Its the newest model of hd4850 with new cooler for lesser temps and minor PCB changes
for more efficiency !

link : *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=249&grp=3

And to my surprise it was bundled with all sorts of connectors including the crossfire one and a good manual.
Now i'd rather buy sapphire or msi cards the next time and never buy palit ones again!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Power_user_EX said:


> JUST GOT THE NEW RETAIL SAPPHIRE HD4850 ! \m/
> 
> Its the newest model of hd4850 with new cooler for lesser temps and minor PCB changes
> for more efficiency !
> ...



its a personal choice if u see ..palit card are very cheap performs equal to sapphire card...and just for the connectors which u can get otherwise for 200 bucks everywhere ...i don't understand why is this such a big issue...because many company just increase the price because they bundle all sorts of stuff ....

it depends on individual to choose what he really wants ...if u really wanted cross fire connectors u should have checked it before ...hardly any graphics card from both nvidia and ati sell crossfire or SLI connectors with graphics cards it comes with mobo ...

by the way which mobo u are using to use for crossfire ...did it not come with a x-fire connector ??


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

also to setup crossfire u need 2 cards.even if ur 1st card didnt come with a CF Bridge,then u just need to make sure that ur 2nd crad comes with 1.most ppl dont setup CrossFireX, so theres not much importance of that CF Bridge.so if u can save a few hundred bucks b y buying ur 1st card which comes only wit accessories necessary to run the card then its better to do so.


----------



## darklord (Sep 3, 2008)

it really doesnt make any difference which make it is, all the cards are the same since all are made by a single OEM, Sapphire.
Buy Asus, MSI,Gigabyte,Powercolour etc etc.... no difference at all.As long as its the reference card, they are all the same.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2008)

a single 4850 itself is a killer card.. i dont see any need for its crossfire companion atleast in the near future


----------



## darklord (Sep 3, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> a single 4850 itself is a killer card.. i dont see any need for its crossfire companion atleast in the near future



It makes a difference at higher resolutions with maximum detail.Certain new games can even make CF and SLI setups crawl at very high settings.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> a single 4850 itself is a killer card.. i dont see any need for its crossfire companion atleast in the near future



^^ +1 to that ...

yes specially when we don't even use a 24" monitors .......cos unless untill u have one of that ...putting crossfire will only make 100 fps to 160 fps(all max settings ) ...when we know that >60 fps is more than any game ... (except for crysis)



darklord said:


> It makes a difference at higher resolutions with maximum detail.Certain new games can even make CF and SLI setups crawl at very high settings.



but thats the point how many people really have 1900x1200 capable monitors ...??? and don't know what crysis warhead will do even to 4870x2 ..??


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 1, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> bro i hv the exact same card too!
> bought it jus 2de!
> its the new pcb with improved cooler by Palit....to take care o heating issues...
> 
> ...





bro i have to buy palit hd 4850 ,,so they give me this card ony ya i am from coimbatore buying from chennai ,, and tellme the difference between the palit hd4850 and hd4850sonic ,, its big difference a cause i dint get the sonic here its not available please can u guys help will i get better performance equal to sonic ????


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2008)

Who is this guy *"demonkingfromhell"*

Gosh, he really wants to be loud, I have a head ache now..! Not fair, fonts like this should not be available on the interface, totally 100% rude...selfish.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

@demonkingfromhell ..first of next time u post something here  ..

i hope u do understand that when u ask for help ..u ask it humbly and not by shouting ..font size means the same to print media ..big fonts means loud..

1)u should post it in small fonts ...else it will not be answered from many forum members  
2)u should post them in appropriate sections 

HD4850 sonic is not yet available in India AFAIK ....and definitely its not available in chennai 

HD4850 sonic is factory overclocked card which has the core clock of 685 MHz as against to 625 MHz of plain HD4850 ...

so its a better card .....u either look for sapphire toxic ..and ASUS TOP/512MB HD4850 card which are also factory overclocked model ...but in all certainty not available in chennai ....

Anything other than that is not value for money  ...so i don't think a problem in buying HD4850 ...u don't get everything thats manufactured around the world here in india  ..and thats the truth and u will have to face it ...


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> @demonkingfromhell ..first of next time u post something here  ..
> 
> i hope u do understand that when u ask for help ..u ask it humbly and not by shouting ..font size means the same to print media ..big fonts means loud..
> 
> ...





HEY THANKS SORRY SORRY FOR LARGE FONTS BUT U ANSWERED NICELY (GREAT MAN ONCE AGAIN THANKS HERE ONWARDS I LL POST NICELY AS WELL AS NOW OKKKK



Power_user_EX said:


> JUST GOT THE NEW RETAIL SAPPHIRE HD4850 ! \m/
> 
> Its the newest model of hd4850 with new cooler for lesser temps and minor PCB changes
> for more efficiency !
> ...




HEY MAN UR SAPPHIRE CARD IS GOOD .. BUT SEE THAT ADVANVED COOLER TOXIC EDITION HAS SAME OLD BIOS ,,, IF U FLASH UR BIOS DOES NOT GIVE U THE SAME AS PALIT HD 4850 .. BECAUSE PALIT IS THE ONE REALLY WORK TO MAKE THEIR BRAND WORK BETTER .. SAPPHIRE HAS ALREADY GOT BIG NAME ... SO DECIDE U TURNED URSELF BLIND


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 3, 2008)

I also didnt get the Crossfire connector. I also have the same card. I also have the Palit version. And it performs like a charm!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup! Palit is the best.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2008)

hellgate said:


> @Power_user_EX oem (original equipment manufacturer) and retail versions of the same product differ in the contents that r supplied with that product.in the case of gfx cards u'll not get some of the connectors and game dvds if u buy oem (most basic set is included).


 
And what abt the price r they same 4 both versions


----------



## RV_770 (Jan 29, 2009)

Power_user_EX said:


> Guys i have uploaded the pic of my new hd palit hd 4850 :
> IT IS THIS ONE :--->*i38.tinypic.com/2ik8xlg.jpg



HI everyone

i want to buy this newer version of Palit 4850.

can someone please tell me the diff model no or Box no for this particular card [not the orignal/reference one]


----------

